# Not eatting, almost 1 now



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Charlie is all most a year old now, and he is starting to turn away from his food. In the past he lived to eat, we gave him a 1 1/2 cups in the morning and at night. I'm not sure if he does not like his food, or if he does not need that much. You would think if he did not need that much he would eat just a little. Or is he just getting older. We have cut back going to the dog park to 4 times a week.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You might have already "hit the nail on the head." Charlie could just be requiring more exercise. It's really hard to know for sure.

I once had a dog who would start refusing her food every twelve to eighteen months. I finally asked the Vet about it. He said there are some dogs that are just going to demand a lot of variety in their diets. In other words, they just plain get bored. Fortunately, we live in a world with tons of food choices for our best buddies. You might just have to switch Charlie's food around to something new every now and then. Do it gradually, though. Just a thought. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They eat as much as they need, but just in case... This may inspire some ideas. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10157.0.html

 edit


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> You might have already "hit the nail on the head." Charlie could just be requiring more exercise. It's really hard to know for sure.


The girlfreind took him to the dog park this morning, and when they got back she gave him a cup of food. He did eat it all up. He has been good in the house with less exercise. My wallet is a little happy he is not eating. He does not do will with the chicken, so we have him on Fromm Beef frittata. It is hard to find a dog food with out chicken. I would like to change up his food so he does not get bored.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello bjm442... Does the 442 have anything to do with " Olds" muscle cars???
Kind a off the subject.
OK back to food... our little female V was a fussy eater, and we would crumble Natural Balance dog food roll in with her kibble, I also punctured a fish oil cap and drizzled it over her dry food. The fish oil is really good for them, and the omega 3. I do this with Fergy as well, and he likes to eat the capsule too.
The NB food roll, does contain wheat flour. FYI but it is very high quality, and a little goes a long way.


----------

